# 28 outlaws on 450 foreman?



## donedealin (Aug 21, 2010)

Looking at getting a set of outlaws 28x12.50 x12 for the back and Vampire edl 28x10.50x 12 for the front of my sons 450 honda foreman.Will they fit and will it turn them???If not what mods will I have to do?


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

my lil bro running same size mudzzillas on his 450 foreman he has 1 inch spacers tho.he had to trim a lil bit of fender for clearence and he is running k&n air filter jet and pipe and he turns the heck out of them


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

If it is 4wd. you want to keep the tires the same height all the way around. they may both say 28 but there is some considerable difference in heights between brands.


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

yea the outlaws i think measure a little higher than 28, but the edl's run short by like an inch or 2


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

ya edls rub short and outlaws are usually pretty close


----------



## donedealin (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for yalls input


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Your not going to turn them stock.

My stock 450 had 27" mudlites, and it struggled in the thick stuff. I doubt a pipe and air filter will help much. You'll do fine in water or on hardpack...just dont try and climb up out of a hole with them and stay out of the thick stuff.

My $0.02.


----------



## mudmaster (Jan 16, 2011)

my buddy has some 28" s/w laws on his 450 and turns them fine he has pipe, filter snork, gr, jet kit, and 2" lift with hl springs and has no rubbing issues!!!!!!!


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

GR makes more difference than all the pipes, jet kits, and air filters you can put on one...thats why he turns them so well.

I have all the parts needed to do a Foreman 450 gear reduction if you need them PM me. You'll have to get a shop to do the machine work for ya and your set.


----------



## mudmaster (Jan 16, 2011)

you can use the 300 honda primary gear and clutch basket for a 15% gr in a foreman with no machine work or the 300ex gears with machine work for a 30% but he was able to pull them ok in pretty thick mud w/o the gr and he had a 400 top end!!!


----------



## donedealin (Aug 21, 2010)

you guys are great thanks so much for all the input


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i have 28" zillas on my foreman it does good but I'm sure in some peanut butter mud it will be tough, i have a 2" xtreme lift and i have no scrubbing issues


----------

